# Bearberry Extract?



## Stacyspy (Aug 31, 2015)

Hope I posted in the right spot, but...
My Gramma and I were talking today. She just turned 90 last week, and still has lovely skin. I asked how she's kept it, because I haven't found what really works for me yet. She said she's used a soap and lotion made with bearberry extract since she was about 60. 
Anyone ever heard that bearberry lightens age spots and tightens skin? It must work, but I've never heard anything about it.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought bearberry sounded familiar, so I looked it up, and sure enough, Common Bearberry is another name for Uva Ursi, which is a commonly suggested internal remedy for UTIs. I've never tried it because it comes with a host of warnings for internal use (the glucosides can stress your kidneys).

Here's the botanical.com page: https://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/b/bearbe22.html

It looks like it's a powerful astringent and antiseptic, which would certainly be helpful for acne, and would tighten skin. It also has the glucoside Arbutin in it, which is used in skin care products to whiten or brighten skin, including lightening age spots. Neat.


----------



## kumudini (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's something that might get you excited.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0FECZQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## not_ally (Sep 3, 2015)

Stacy, where does your grams get the extract?  This sounded kind of interesting to me, I am starting to get age spots on my face - I have been telling myself they are freckles from being in the sun so much, but I think I am fooling myself .   Just searched on line and they are pretty expensive, I was wondering if she had a cheaper sources.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 3, 2015)

Bearberry extract is made from the leaves but I suppose for soap/lotion, you could just make a tea from them. They grow wild here, a weed really as they are everywhere. Makes me want to try mashing them into a paste for a face mask, I hate my dark spots.

The little berries taste kind of like a bland apple but are mealy in texture, not very good. Native Americans used the berries as a survival food and smoked the leaves in place of tobacco in some ceremonies.

Here is some more info on them http://www.healwithfood.org/articles/bearberry-good-for-skin-age-spots.php


----------



## TVivian (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd never heard of this, but I'm ordering some from Amazon right now! I'm starting to get these big brown spots all over my forehead from the sun/age. I love this forum!


----------



## Stacyspy (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not sure...a friend of hers sends it to her, so I just see the finished product.



not_ally said:


> Stacy, where does your grams get the extract?  This sounded kind of interesting to me, I am starting to get age spots on my face - I have been telling myself they are freckles from being in the sun so much, but I think I am fooling myself .   Just searched on line and they are pretty expensive, I was wondering if she had a cheaper sources.


----------

